# Spain's Eurovision Entry...



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually think this is rather good in a retro Eurovision stylee - much better than that Chiki Chiki crap 

Have a listen - you'll be humming it the rest of the day. Algo pequenito lalalalalaaaaa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I actually think this is rather good in a retro Eurovision stylee - much better than that Chiki Chiki crap
> 
> Have a listen - you'll be humming it the rest of the day. Algo pequenito lalalalalaaaaa
> 
> YouTube- Daniel Diges representará a España en Eurovisión


Voy a matarte chiquitita!!!

It will be in my head all damn day now

if that's anything to go by it stands a chance..................................


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You love it really Xabi!!!:clap2:


And for those of you who want to practice your Spanish, here are the lyrics so you can sing along......go on, you know you want to!!


Algo pequeñito, algo chiquitito
Una rosa blanca, una caricia, un beso dulce y un perdón
Algo pequeñito, algo chiquitito
Un gesto tierno, una mirada, un abrazo o una flor

Algo pequeñito, algo chiquitito
Un simple te quiero, con dulzura, con cariño y con pasión
Es lo que te pido amor, mi vida se derrumba, me partes el corazón
Trata pronto de cambiar, el tiempo se termina ahora de verdad

Algo pequeñito,
Algo chiquitito,
Cosas simples que ahora no me das
Que te pido con locura si no quieres terminar

Algo pequeñito,
Algo chiquitito,
En tus manos tienes la ocasión
Hoy decides si quererme o romperme el corazón

Algo pequeñito, algo muy bonito
Tu pelo al viento que se enreda entre mis manos al calor
Has sabido comprender que las pequeñas cosas son las que hacen esto arder
Ahora trata de cambiar que el resto de las cosas ya se arreglarán

Algo pequeñito,
Algo chiquitito,
Cosas simples que ahora si me das
Que te quiero con locura y siempre yo te voy a amar

Algo pequeñito,
Algo chiquitito,
En tus manos tienes la ocasión
Decidiste tú quererme y no romperme el corazón
Y no romperme el corazón

Algo pequeñito,
Algo chiquitito,
Cosas simples que ahora no me das
Que te pido con locura si no quieres terminar

Algo pequeñito,
Algo chiquitito,
En tus manos tienes la ocasión
Hoy decides si quererme o romperme el corazón


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for that Tally !!! :scared::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I actually think this is rather good in a retro Eurovision stylee - much better than that Chiki Chiki crap
> 
> Have a listen - you'll be humming it the rest of the day. Algo pequenito lalalalalaaaaa
> 
> YouTube- Daniel Diges representará a España en Eurovisión


Better than chiqui whatever it was, but still :yuck:!
For those of you living in the south of Spain and who don't have any rain:rain: today, I wouldn't tempt fate by playing this too often!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Better than chiqui whatever it was, but still :yuck:!
> For those of you living in the south of Spain and who don't have any rain:rain: today, I wouldn't tempt fate by playing this too often!!


Probably the no rain today is to prepare us for the next deluge. 

Re the Song - not sure that it has enough bounce, almost something that charles aznovoice would do. And what was the supposed role of the 'international' extras


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't he a reincarnation of Leo Sayer?????


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm still going to have to go with "My Lovely Horse"


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> I'm still going to have to go with "My Lovely Horse"


:clap2: Ah yes a classic.....so here it is for old times' sake, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> You love it really Xabi!!!:clap2:
> 
> 
> Algo pequeñito, algo chiquitito


What is chiquito in english?
I have managed to translate the rest what a lovely song will listen to it later.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Merseybob said:


> What is chiquito in english?
> I have managed to translate the rest what a lovely song will listen to it later.


"Little girl" in a cutesy way, I believe

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> "Little girl" in a cutesy way, I believe
> 
> Jo xxx


That's chiquitita, Jo!! Abba should remind you of that one.

MerseyBob - "algo chiquitito, algo pequenito" - something very small, something tiny.

Nice simple lyrics and a haunting melody lol!!!!  But someone purlease shoot the dancers.:boxing:


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: Ah yes a classic.....so here it is for old times' sake, may he rest in peace.
> 
> YouTube - Father Ted | My Lovely Horse | Channel 4


Oh Tallulah!!! Thank you SO much!! Wasn't that a brilliant, hilarious show?


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> That's chiquitita, Jo!! Abba should remind you of that one.
> 
> MerseyBob - "algo chiquitito, algo pequenito" - something very small, something tiny.
> 
> Nice simple lyrics and a haunting melody lol!!!!  But someone purlease shoot the dancers.:boxing:


Yes, gotta say "WTF????????" on the dancers..what are those costumes about???????


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> Yes, gotta say "WTF????????" on the dancers..what are those costumes about???????


I really hope they rethink it for the comp! Belongs in another era, that's why I thought the whole thing had such a retro vibe.

Father Ted - sooooo good. "Feck/Drink/Girls/oh go on, go on, go on, go on" so many good lines lol!!!:clap2:


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my God!

The choreographer must have been on drugs for this one.
I agree get rid of the ruddy dancers and the song is good.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Ye Gods..... the eurovision song contest still happens? Now I feel old.......


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Britain have got Pete Waterman writing the entry this year. Surely a perfect choice to get a catchy number?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the Brummie girl who used to be on (I think) Juke Box Jury with "Oi'll give it foive" Can anyone remember her name?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I'm just waiting for the Brummie girl who used to be on (I think) Juke Box Jury with "Oi'll give it foive" Can anyone remember her name?


Correction it was Thank your lucky Stars and her name was Janice Nicholls


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Correction it was Thank your lucky Stars and her name was Janice Nicholls


Who???????!!!!!


Tis bound to get a 10 from Portugal.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lynn said:


> Britain have got Pete Waterman writing the entry this year. Surely a perfect choice to get a catchy number?


Pete Waterman ...of stock,aikman and waterman....... now i feel older than baldilocks is


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

From a nation that gave us Rodolfo and Las Ketchup ..... what can we expect!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> Pete Waterman ...of stock,aikman and waterman....... now i feel older than baldilocks is


That's the one! Remember Bananarama, Rick Astley, Mel and Kim, Dead or Alive....
They are doing a competition like they did last year with Andrew Lloyd Webber. If the rest of Europe didn't have such a downer on us, I reckon we could do well, but unfortunately we are not exactly popular are we!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Pete Waterman ...of stock,aikman and waterman....... now i feel older than baldilocks is


You are the only one who is old enough to know! And I bet you still think Vera Lynn was a pop-star too! and that "Whale meat again" was the song sung by the boys of the workhouse in "Oliver!"... Geriatrics?... Bah humbug!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Norway, null points Katie Boyle. One of the first women I fell in lust with. Not forgetting Valerie Singleton


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Norway, null points Katie Boyle. One of the first women I fell in lust with. Not forgetting Valerie Singleton


Now who is showing his age? Katie Boyle - lust? I bet it was those soap adverts that did it!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG is this an old boys reunion on here????  Jo - we need some younger talent and fast!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> OMG is this an old boys reunion on here????  Jo - we need some younger talent and fast!!!



I wish!! Sadly, I'm not sure I can remember what to do with young talent :confused2:  LOL :eyebrows:


Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xtreme would like to assist you remembering


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Now who is showing his age? Katie Boyle - lust? I bet it was those soap adverts that did it!!


Lux - if I remember rightly


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Lux - if I remember rightly


Knowing baldilocks...he did mean ....lust he's just that age


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Why is the Eurovision contest still going after all this time? There was a time where people thought it was funny (Terry Wogan mainly) to spend a tedious evening watching it - but isnt there better things to revive? Spain's entry is definitely a blast from the past, especially with those dancers! Its like some weird kind of timewarp.

Caz.I


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Why is the Eurovision contest still going after all this time? There was a time where people thought it was funny (Terry Wogan mainly) to spend a tedious evening watching it - but isnt there better things to revive? Spain's entry is definitely a blast from the past, especially with those dancers! Its like some weird kind of timewarp.
> 
> Caz.I


Time-warp did you say? 

Transylvanians:
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.

Narrator:
It's just a jump to the left.

All:
And then a step to the right.

Narrator:
Put your hands on your hips.

All:
You bring your knees in tight.
But it's the pelvic thrust
That really drives you insane.
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.


I lost ALL respect for an ex co-director who got blitzed at an employees 21st and insited on doing this as a solo act! It was sooooooooooooo bad. I am still embarassed and yet the next morning in the office he was loudly telling the world that we was a better dancer than accountant. That in itself was frightening!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

That's the scene from 'The Office' with Ricky Gervais isn't it???


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

lynn said:


> That's the scene from 'The Office' with Ricky Gervais isn't it???


:lol: and loosely based upon Steve's life, apparently!!:eyebrows:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Lux - if I remember rightly


I thought it was Camay (are we allowed to mention brand names on here or should we blank them out?)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I thought it was Camay (are we allowed to mention brand names on here or should we blank them out?)


Its ok brand names - is that what you're talking about then?????? Before my time, "lux", "Camay" - are they makes of cars or summat???? :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its ok brand names - is that what you're talking about then?????? Before my time, "lux", "Camay" - are they makes of cars or summat???? :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


Thought you had to be over a certain age to come on here, but it seems they are letting kids on now! 

I bet you don't even remember Katie Boyle either, do you Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Thought you had to be over a certain age to come on here, but it seems they are letting kids on now!
> 
> I bet you don't even remember Katie Boyle either, do you Jo?


Yes I do - my father liked her!!! Unfortunately I'm not "that" young lol!! I thought she did the Oxo ads??

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes I do - my father liked her!!! Unfortunately I'm not "that" young lol!! I thought she did the Oxo ads??
> 
> Jo xxx


That was a different "Katie" played by actress Mary Holland.

Katie Boyle (Lady Catherine Boyle) advertised Camay


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Correction it was Thank your lucky Stars and her name was Janice Nicholls


Nope, got to correct the correction. Definitely Juke Box jury


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> I really hope they rethink it for the comp! Belongs in another era, that's why I thought the whole thing had such a retro vibe.
> 
> Father Ted - sooooo good. "Feck/Drink/Girls/oh go on, go on, go on, go on" so many good lines lol!!!:clap2:


Hi Tallulah
I know, ever since talking about My Lovely Horse yesterday, it's all I can think of... HA!! That episode also had Father Dick Burn doing his Eurovision song..priceless..Must dig out those DVD's


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, Father Ted - that would definitely be something worth reviving!

Caz.I


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, Father Ted - that would definitely be something worth reviving!
> 
> Caz.I


Were you thinking of holding séances?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

was it not Linda Bellingham who was in the oxo ads?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> was it not Linda Bellingham who was in the oxo ads?


Yes but she wasnt the first one. That was Mary Holland.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Were you thinking of holding séances?


lol. Yes, I had forgotten he wasnt actually with us anymore. Still, would be enough to show some repeats - or even do a spin off show.

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Old Eurovision stuff. If you can't stand the originals try the Martes y Trece sketches. They were a really popular comedy duo when I came to Spain. Not to everybody's taste I know, but they made me laugh then and these clips still make me laugh. (And the original songs a re pretty funny too!)
Salomé won the Eurovisión song contest in 1969




 
Martes y trece take off




 

Julio Iglesias won the Eurovisión song contest in 1970




 
Martes y trece take off


----------

